# Fusion Hair Extensions Kits!



## luvme4me (Nov 23, 2005)

I moved to a new town and the place where I used to get my colorful extensions put in is too far away for me to go to know anyway i was thinking of just buying my own kit and doing it i only do it with a couple pieces at a time does anyone know where i can buy the kit for cheap


----------



## user3 (Dec 3, 2005)

I found this online.
http://www.abantu.com/html/fusion_clamp.html
I didn't really research the site. So I am not sure where they ship to and things like that.


----------



## xSazx (Dec 12, 2005)

www.haircandy.net do them, I think.


----------

